# crock pot soap?



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, I am only a lurker but I have a question about some soap that I bought last October at a shop near Huston.

The lady that made the soap said that she didn't have to cure her soap because she slow cooked it in her crock pot. 

She had just poured some soap into molds and they were still a little mold-able. I loved the smell ( lavender) so I bought some on the spot. I put it in the dish in the bath and use it occasionally. 

Question, is this safe to not cure the soap? She said that because she cooked it over night in the crock pot that she didn't have to cure it like most recipes. just curious.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's called Hot Processing (HP). It's the way soap has been made for centuries. Processing over heat drives out the moisture and ensures a good and full reaction between the lye and fat. 

HP soap is ready for use as soon as it cools, although most people let it harden for a couple of days before using it.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well you've got me wondering now too... How do you do that hot processing?
Is that in addition to the cold processing? If you could explain or point the way to directions I would like to try it, when would you add the scent? Would you have to use more essential oil because you are cooking it?

Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You make your soap just like cold process, except at trace you start cooking it in the crockpot. Here is a tutorial.

http://www.candletech.com/soap-making/hot-process-soap-instructions


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/cphpmilksoap.html

Hot processing soaps takes the oils & lye through saponification more quickly. It is 'soap' when it gets molded. With cold process soap, it isn't 'soap' until it goes through saponification in the mold, cools down and is unmolded.

There is more liquid used for hot processed soap. This liquid should be given extra time to evaporate out of the soap. 

Is it safe to use? yes, but if the soap is soft, it won't last long.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks for the info. I had no idea that this was what hot processed soap was. (duh!)

The soap I have is has hard as the other soaps that I have bought, but then I only have it in the guest room and it does not get used much. But it really makes the room smell nice.

Thanks again,

but I still think that I am better off buying others soaps rather than attempt it myself. I have tried it before, but not successfully. It doesn't help either that you all show such beautiful pictures of your soaps and mine are pretty pathetic looking. Clearly, it takes a lot of experience.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh, I've had some pretty ugly ones ... I just don't take pictures of those!!!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

AR Transplant said:


> thanks for the info. I had no idea that this was what hot processed soap was. (duh!)
> 
> The soap I have is has hard as the other soaps that I have bought, but then I only have it in the guest room and it does not get used much. But it really makes the room smell nice.
> 
> ...


You should see my tea tree oil soap - it separated. In fact I need to run a search and see if it can be saved.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have only made cold process soaps, how would I find a recipe for a hot process soap, the tutorial was great - I loved the pictures, it didn't say how long they cooked the soap after trace, is it a consistency thing or a certain length of time and I am assuming the crock pot is still on high heat. 

Thanks for all this info - it is great. I also make pretty ugly, but very useable soap.


----------



## maclinda (Jan 3, 2010)

Very interesting! And thanks for the links to the tutorials.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Now knock it off~ Y'all are making me want to make more soap even though I still have 10 bars left...or more...~lol~... I even have a spare crockpot that could be dedicated to soapmaking.
BTW..loved the links!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Piney Girl, the cooking time is just a matter of waiting till it gets to the right consistancy. In Cindi's tut, it looks like she cooked about 1 hour 20 minutes (looking at what times she made her notations) In the other one, it looks more lke just 30-40 minutes, based on what the instructions say. You will get "applesauce, then mashed potato" consistancy. Both of these tuts have excellent pics showing the stages. It's just a matter of keeping a very close eye on it, and having all your scents and molds ready, then when you add the scent & color, be prepared to work fast.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Oh no, definitely do not leave the crockpot on high  unless of course you want a volcano! LOL
It takes me about 2 hours from start to finish for HP soap in my crockpot. These are smaller batches. I make my 100% lard soap for laundry soap exclusively this way. Once the oils/fats are melted then I turn the crockpot down to low and add the lye solution. You do have to keep an eye on it and stir it down once it starts cooking after it comes to trace. (did that make sense?)
Yep, trace, applesauce (looks like oils are not all incorporated) mashed potatoes = mold. You add a lot less fragrance and you add it right before molding after the cook phase. You may have to take your insert out and let it sit for a few minutes if you are adding something with a low flash point or else you will have a cloud of smokey EO/FO


----------

